# Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

Hab da keinerlei Ahnung, daher die Frage an die Schlauchboot-Experten hier bei uns:
Wie lange halten (normalerweise) denn Schläuche/Luftkammern?

Gibts Unterschiede bei den verschiedenen Materialien und Fertigungen?

Spielt auch der Boden/Einlage ne Rolle (Reibung etc.)?

Gibts Besonderes bei der Pflege zu beachten?


----------



## Tino34 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Schlauchpflege ist immer wichtig :vik:


----------



## bastus (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Moin
ich selber besitze ein Schlauchboot das mindestens schon 15 Jahre alt ist. Die Schläuche halten bis heute gut und das Material macht nach wie vor einen geschmeidigen Eindruck .Lediglich die Verklebung des Heckspiegels hat sich letztes Jahr abgelöst. Konnte ich aber recht gut reparieren.
Generell gillt ,daß die UV Strahlung der Hauptauslöser des Alterungsprozesses ist. Man sollte also sein Boot stets vor Sonne geschützt lagern. Eine Woche am Strand wird sicher nichts ausmachen ,da sowohl PVC als auch Hyperlon eine gute Beständigkeit gegen UV-Strahlung haben. wenn das Material allerdings jeden Sommer ein halbes jahr in der Sonne brutzelt wird es spätestens nach einigen Jahren spröde und brüchig.
Was mechanischen Verschleiss angeht kann ich nur raten das boot sauber zu halten . besonders Sand kann unter Bodenbrettern ständig scheuern.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## phirania (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Thomas,du möchtes doch nicht ins Schlauchboot steigen....:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

jedenfalls eher als in Kayaks oder Bellyboats.. ;_)))


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2016)

*Wie lange halten &quot;Schläuche&quot;??*

Ich habe selber ein Zodiak mark 1 von 1992, die Schläuche sind immer noch top. Auf nen ordentlichen Luftkiel oder sogar n RIB und einen soliden Boden würde ich noch achten.

Edit.
Material ist PVC, hypalon ist noch besser aber teuer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Bewahrt ihr die aufgeblasen auf oder zusammen gelegt?


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2016)

*Wie lange halten &quot;Schläuche&quot;??*

Etwas luft drin lassen sagt man


----------



## kernell32 (18. Mai 2016)

*Wie lange halten &quot;Schläuche&quot;??*

Nur nicht voll aufgepumpt inner sonne lassen ;-)


----------



## Fidde (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Es gibt riesen Unterschiede in der Qualität der Materialien. Bei einem China-Billig-PVC-Boot kannst du bis zu 10 Jahre bei guter Pflege und kühler  dunkler Lagerung rechnen. Z. B. Bombard und Zodiac hält vom Material her einiges länger (es gab Baureihen da lösten sich die Klebungen). Hypalon hält nochmal länger. 
Sand und Salz sind Gift für Schlauchboote.
Die Königsklasse ist dann ein Heavy Duty Rib mit kugelsicheren Hypalonschläuchen mit Kevlararmierung #6


----------



## Tulpe2 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Fidde schrieb:


> Es gibt riesen Unterschiede in der Qualität der Materialien. Bei einem China-Billig-PVC-Boot kannst du bis zu 10 Jahre bei guter Pflege und kühler  dunkler Lagerung rechnen. Z. B. Bombard und Zodiac hält vom Material her einiges länger (es gab Baureihen da lösten sich die Klebungen). Hypalon hält nochmal länger.
> ...




Vom Schwiegersohn das Z-Ray III-500 löste sich nach gut 3 Jahren der Spiegel, das Holz fing an zu faulen ...
Mein YAM330S (Yamaha, PVC) ist von 2002 und noch gut in Schuss. Lediglich der Kiel muss etwa alle 3 Tage nachgepumpt werden.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jedenfalls eher als in Kayaks oder Bellyboats.. ;_)))



Ach komm, sobald Mann Erwachsenengröße erreicht hat ist zwischen bellyboat und Schlauchboot kein nennenswerter unterschied


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

................ trockene Füsse und Arsch ;-)))


----------



## raubangler (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Fidde schrieb:


> ...Z. B. Bombard und Zodiac hält vom Material her einiges länger (es gab Baureihen da lösten sich die Klebungen)...



Auf Marke muss man da auch nicht unbedingt achten.
http://www.info-center-online.com/boot/r_zodiac_dinghiger.htm

Gute Erfahrungen hatte ich mit einem billigen Noname-Boot aus der Ukraine gemacht.
Gab es als Schnäppchen auf der Hanseboot.
Das Schlauchboot liegt seit Jahren in GR im Garten.
Das Holz ist schon übel angeknabbert, der Schlauch wie neu.


----------



## AllroundAlex (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Fidde schrieb:


> .
> Die Königsklasse ist dann ein Heavy Duty Rib mit kugelsicheren Hypalonschläuchen mit Kevlararmierung #6




Planst du mit deinem Schlauchboot militärische Operationen oder willst du wirklich "nur" angeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



raubangler schrieb:


> Auf Marke muss man da auch nicht unbedingt achten.
> http://www.info-center-online.com/boot/r_zodiac_dinghiger.htm
> 
> Gute Erfahrungen hatte ich mit einem billigen Noname-Boot aus der Ukraine gemacht.
> ...



Die Geschichte mit dem klebrig werden / auflösen ist recht einfach: einer der Weichmacher im PVC, + Kochsalz + UV-Strahlung sind schuld. Also: PVC-Boote immer schön mit Süßwasser sauber machen ...

Ein "Billigboot" aus der Ukraine haben wir bei der Arbeit gehabt: die haben dass so 10-14 Jahre "durchgehalten": Brig Falcon F330/F360 (8 Stück).
Mit unseren "Vorgängern" dagegen hatten wir kein Glück: Vailant Vanguard 360 - 4 Boote im ersten Halbjahr "Schrott".


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

hmmmm , danke für die vielen Infos, da muss man wohl doch etwas tiefer in die Materie mal eintauchen.


----------



## Tulpe2 (28. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

www.Schlauchboot-Forum.com
www.Schlauchbootforum.de


----------



## raubangler (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



raubangler schrieb:


> ...
> Gute Erfahrungen hatte ich mit einem billigen Noname-Boot aus der Ukraine gemacht.
> ...



Bin gerade in GR und hab' mal nachgesehen.
Das Boot ist von 'Adventure'.
Und diese Firma gibt es anscheinend noch: http://adventure.kiev.ua

Die werben damit, dass die Schläuche lange halten und alle Verbindungen verschweisst sind.


----------



## Angler9999 (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Mein Z-Ray sieht nach fast vier Jahren noch aus wie neu. 
Es ist aber auch nur 4 mal benutzt worden:q


----------



## Sebbo85 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Ich glaube fast ausnahmslos jedes Schlauchboot auf dem Markt wird von der "Billigboot" Fabrik in der Ukraine gefertigt ;-) korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege..


----------



## Tulpe2 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Sebbo85 schrieb:


> Ich glaube fast _ausnahmslos jedes Schlauchboot auf dem Markt wird von der "Billigboot" Fabrik in der Ukraine gefertigt_ ;-) korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege..



... abgesehen von den China-Booten natürlich ...


----------



## Trollwut (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Ich denke in Wahrheit möchte er ein Bellyboat


----------



## Ruti Island (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich denke in Wahrheit möchte er ein Bellyboat




@Thomas: Keine Angst, es gibt mittlerweile auch welche für schwerere Jungs ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

nix is - nur mit Motor kommt mir was ins Haus..

Sorry, habe momentan so viel zu tun, dass das Schlauchi in Hintergrund getreten ist :-(


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Hi,

 die meisten Boote werden in China produziert, Ukraine (z.B. Kolibri) und  Russland ist auch vertreten. Letztlich aber egal, z.B. Kolibri verarbeitet in Deutschland hergestelltes Material. Selbst in China kannst du Materialien von Mehler und HEYtex verarbeiten lassen. Dazu hat China auch Materialien, die den deutschen in nichts nachstehen, evtl. sogar vor denen liegen. China ist kein dummes Billigland, schon lange nicht mehr - komisch, dass sich das immer noch in einigen Köpfen so hält. Alles eine Preisfrage.

 Was halt ganz blöd ist, ist dass du auf die Materialangaben aller Anbieter verzichten könntest, weil sie "völlig" nichts aussagend sind oder zumindest für Vergleiche zwischen den Booten nichts taugen. Die typischen Angaben mit 1100 Dtex, Decitex, Denier usw. sagen nur etwas über das Gewicht des Fadens aus, der in der Matte verwebt wird. Das bringt dir aber Null, wenn du wissen willst wie gute die Matte und dann das mehrlagige fertige Bootsmaterial ist, dazu bräuchte man Angaben zur Reißfestigkeit oder wie viel Fäden pro cm verarbeitet sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Das bringt dir aber Null, wenn du wissen willst wie gute die Matte und dann das mehrlagige fertige Bootsmaterial ist, dazu bräuchte man Angaben zur Reißfestigkeit oder wie viel Fäden pro cm verarbeitet sind.


Und das wird man wohl eher nicht kriegen, oder?


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Ist wohl nicht gängig solche Angaben zum Material zu machen, selbst bei den Herstellern. Hab da mit denen schon telefoniert, weil ich dazu gerade einen Bericht schreibe. Bei Mehler bekommt man immerhin eine Angabe wie "Knickfestigkeit >100.000 – keine Risse". Für mich echt unverständlich warum zum ja eigentlich entscheidenden Bootsmaterial so wenig an Daten zu bekommen ist und kein Anbieter in der Richtung irgend eine Angabe macht.

Als groben Anhaltspunkt würde ich sagen sollte das mehrschichtige PVC/Matten-Material 0,9 mm dick sein, einen 1100er Faden in der Matte haben und der Anbieter sollte 5 Jahre Garantie auf Schlauch und Klebe/Schweißstellen geben, dann hat man was gescheites.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Sind schon mal Angaben - danke!


----------



## fischbär (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*



Einfach_Angeln schrieb:


> Anbieter sollte 5 Jahre Garantie auf Schlauch und Klebe/Schweißstellen geben.



Welcher Hersteller aus China macht denn das bitte?


----------



## ulf (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Hallo

Welcher "Marken"-Hersteller gibt 5 Jahre auf PVC-Schläuche ? Da wird man auch schon zu tun haben, da einen zu finden. Bei Hypalon schaut es schon besser aus, aber für den Aufpreis zu PVC kaufen sich die meisten schon das ganze Boot. An sonsten wurde ja schon gesagt, Sonne ist der Hauptfeind. Wenn das Boot überwiegen in der Garage steht halten auch die PVC-Schläuche bei guter Pflege ne halbe Ewigkeit.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Heidechopper (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Ich hatte mehrere Jahre ein altes Zephyr 330 mit 15 PS-Johnson. Das Boot war zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufs schon satte 30 Jahre alt. Es war schwer, hatte einen Holzboden zum Einlegen sowie einen Holzspiegel und es hielt noch immer dicht! Lediglich ein Ventil mußte mal gewechselt werden. 
 Hätte mit meine Gesundheit nicht einen Streich gespielt, würde ich es heute noch fahren. Hypalon ist kaum tot zu bekommen, wenn es nach Saisonende gepflegt wird.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (18. Juli 2016)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Hi,

 na spontan fallen mit Zeepter und Raptorboats ein mit 5 Jahren Garantie gibt aber bestimmt noch mehr. 

 PVC hält definitiv bei guter Qualität auch sehr lange durch, da sind 5 Jahre Garantie kein Risiko für den Hersteller. Wenn ich mein kleines Plastimo sehe, das insgesamt gesehen Monate beim Angeln in der prallen Sonne war, gelagert war es immer unaufgeblasen unter einer Überdachung aber bei Außentemperaturen (komplette Winter-Sommer-Bandbreite) und es ist jetzt 16 Jahre alt und völlig Dicht und alle Klebestellen bombenfest.

 Also ich hab keine Bedenken bei PVC....ich hatte aber kein Salzwasser.


----------



## maxum (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Hallo, 

schön wäre wenn man wüste was das Boot können muss. Haussee oder Rhein, Boddengewässer , Ostsee oder Kroatien dann zusammenlegbar oder Trailerboot, Größe und manchmal sind gleichgroße Boote verschieden breit.
Ich finde breite oftmals wichtiger als 30cm mehr an Länge. Ich hatte mal nen 3,20er Suzumar, 3,80er Yamaha dann ein 4,70m Zodiac Futura und hab jetzt nen 4,60m AluHypalonrib. Die letzten drei alle aufm Trailer. Viele Grüße Sven
Gibts den Jirko hier noch der hat eventuell mein Suzumar noch , wenn ja müste das nun auchschon uralt seien.


----------



## FrankNMS (25. Februar 2017)

*AW: Wie lange halten "Schläuche"??*

Moin@all, 
die Anfrage ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber bestimmt noch aktuell. Ich fahre jetzt über 30 Jahre immer wieder alte Gummiboote: Yam, Zodiac, DSB, Wiking, Vailant, Caribe, Searay usw... Ich habe im laufe der Jahre das Kleben gelernt und auch mal den einen oder anderen Spiegel neu einbauen müssen.

Mein Fazit: Hypalon ist das einzig wahre. PVC hält von früh bis mittag, von Angelhaken ganz zu schweigen.

Im Kofferraum möchtest Du Boote ab 2,5m nicht mehr transportieren, das ist alles graue Theorie. Ab 3m hast Du Platz für Geräte und alles was man so braucht, etwas mehr ist sinnvoll.

Mein Tip: kaufe ein günstiges DSB Zephyr. Das ist immer aus Hypalon und hat bei minimaler Pflege ein fast ewiges leben. Ab 200€ werden regelmässig welche in den Kleinanzeigen angeboten. 

Für diesen Preis bekommst Du es auch immer wieder los, es kann quasi als durchlaufender Posten ohne Risiko betrachtet werden. Die Bodenbretter müssen i.d.R. neu Lackiert werden, was aber auch kein Hexenwerk sein sollte. 

Ein handlicher, luftgekühlter Yami mit 5-6PS oder ein Tomos 4PS bringen Dich schnell zum Fisch.

Mein DSB Zephyr 406 mit 70PS König Motor ist über 40 Jahre alt, top in Form und 24/7/365 einsatzbereit, bei minimalster Pflege.

Petri.


----------

